# maison sans étage



## simenon

Buongiorno a tutti. Scusate per la domanda forse un po' banale, ma cosa sarebbe esattamente una "maison sans étage"? Una casa a un solo piano? "Casa terranea" si dice in italiano?


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

si, è la cosiddetta "maison de plein pied", tutta al pianoterra.


----------



## matoupaschat

Lavinia.dNP said:


> si, è la cosiddetta "maison de plein pied", tutta al pianoterra.


 Scusa se correggo : si scrive "de plain-pied" . Stesso etimo che "piano".


----------



## Corsicum

Lavinia.dNP said:


> si, è la cosiddetta "maison de plein pied", tutta al pianoterra.


Oui, voir aussi ici :
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=422980&highlight=pianoterra
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=415606&highlight=pianoterra

Voir les réponses et références intéressantes de *Necsus* ici :
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1292911&highlight=pianoterra


----------



## simenon

Grazie a tutti e tre.
Ciao


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

matoupaschat said:


> Scusa se correggo : si scrive "de plain-pied" . Stessa etimo che "piano".


 
già! scusa la distrazione.

... e grazie della traduzione.


----------



## matoupaschat

Lavinia.dNP said:


> già! scusa la distrazione.
> 
> ... e grazie della traduzione.


 
Ooops ! Mi sono corretto anch'io : stess*O* etimo , non stess*A*  !


----------

